# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  ImTOO HD Video Converter

## tancja

*ImTOO HD Video Converter 5.1.37.0305*

*Операционная система:* Windows 2000/XP/Vista/7
*Год:* 2010
*Лекарство:* Присутствует
*Адрес официального сайта:* www.imtoo.com
*Язык (интерфейса):* Русификатор
*Размер:* 15.53 MB

*Описание:* ImTOO HD Video Converter - мощный, универсальный видео конвертер, с улучшенной HD (High-Definition) технологией конвертирования видео.Программа можно легко выполнять конвертирование между форматами HD видео, конвертировать видео в HD, преобразование HD видео на SD (стандартной четкости) видео. HD Video Converter поддерживает большинство HD видео форматов, таких как AVCHD (МТС, m2ts), H.264/AVC, MKV, MPEG-2 (TS), DivX, WMV HD, MPEG-4 и Quick Time.
Кроме того, ImTOO HD Video Converter может преобразовать видео высокой четкости , конвертировать HD видео в SD видео, извлекать звук из видео, а также конвертировать аудио. HD converter может также создавать JPG, GIF, BMP и PNG картинки с видео, а также выполнять захват изображений из различных видеоисточников. HD converter также предлагает различные параметры, как корректировка размера файла и разделение файла.
*Основные возможности:*
• Конвертирование HD видео включая AVCHD (МТС, m2ts), TS, H.264/AVC, MKV
• Конвертирование среди основных видеоформатов, как AVI, MPEG, WMV, MP4, DivX, RM, MOV, FLV
• Конвертирование HD видео в SD видео
• Создание видео и SWF / FLV файлов из картинок
Особенности:
• благодаря поддержке многоядерных процессоров, ImTOO HD Video Converter транскодирует HD видео быстрее, чем раньше.
• поддержка большинства популярных видео форматов, в том числе AVCHD (mts, m2ts), MKV, HD ASF, HD AVI, H.264/AVC, HD Quick Time, HD MPEG-4, and HD WMV, and general videos and audios like AVI, MPEG, WMV, MP4, 3GP, FLV, RM, MOV, MP3, WMA and AAC.
• запуск программы в фоновом режиме при преобразовании экономит ресурсы и позволяет паралельно заниматься чем то другим.
• возможность вручную установить параметры выходного файла: скорость, частоту кадров, частоту дискретизации, кодек, канал и качество видео.
• встроенный битрейт-калькулятор позволяет задать размер выходного файла, который вы хотите и вычисляет скорость передачи видео.
• пакетный режим конвертирования
• предварительный просмотр в встроенном проигрывателе
• высокая скорость работы
• высокое качество результата
• приятный и удобный интерфейс

turbo.to
Depositfiles.com

----------

